# Need Someone To Polish and Re-Write What I Wrote



## bestseller

Hi everyone,

I was looking for someone who loves to read, write and has an eye for details. I have two chapters of a narrative non-fiction book that need to be polished and re-written. 

I was wondering if anyone is up for the task? I would be sharing more in private - feel free to message me. 

Love to all and happy writing!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Welcome to the forum, 

Firstly you must carry out the mandatory ten posts, which will then open up more of the forum to yourself. I suggest you navigate yourself around the different areas and maybe get to know a few people. The BETA Reader section might be of use to you if you're thinking of submitting to a publisher;  but there are other areas where your work can be critiqued.  Hope you enjoy and good luck.


----------



## bestseller

Thanks Arthur for the welcome and information. Will surely look around. I am sure to enjoy it and will look for someone with good editing skills and re-writing skills. I will also be happy to pay the fees for the time and expertise they put in.

Take care and happy writing!



Arthur G. Mustard said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Firstly you must carry out the mandatory ten posts, which will then open up more of the forum to yourself. I suggest you navigate yourself around the different areas and maybe get to know a few people. The BETA Reader section might be of use to you if you're thinking of submitting to a publisher;  but there are other areas where your work can be critiqued.  Hope you enjoy and good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, bestseller. Welcome to our happy home.

You might be able to get your inquiries answered best in the publishing forum. It sounds like you're looking for an agent and editor, and there are some threads there that discuss that.

So Arthur gave you the run down on our trial (I stole your line Atlean), so I'll just say explore and get to know us a little.

Welcome


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9794


----------



## Guy Faukes

Welcome to the forum!

Great work finishing your first draft. Feel free to post excerpts in the Non-Fiction section (be sure to copywrite it to retain your rights) or Prose Writer's Workshop. I wouldn't post more than 1k word excerpts as editing and critiquing can be fairly labour intensive. If you write consistently, advice to one section can reveal tips that can be applied to the rest of you work.

Feel free to get chummy with our non-fiction writers. I'm sure there are folks who share interests and are looking for fellow writers of their craft to chat with. 

Hope to see you around!


----------



## bestseller

Thanks for the lovely welcome Mr. Mustard. I was looking for someone who can read my work before I can send it to an agent and polish it. This person can be anyone who loves to write and doesn't have to be a full time professional. Like polishing a rough diamond. Yes Arthur did give me a good idea on the lovely place this is. 

I will keep exploring and let me know if you know anyone who likes to read and write! -winks- I need someone to do this only for two chapters. 



mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, bestseller. Welcome to our happy home.
> 
> You might be able to get your inquiries answered best in the publishing forum. It sounds like you're looking for an agent and editor, and there are some threads there that discuss that.
> 
> So Arthur gave you the run down on our trial (I stole your line Atlean), so I'll just say explore and get to know us a little.
> 
> Welcome


----------



## bestseller

Thanks Guy. Well I have finished the book proposal and not the full manuscript. I have the synopsis, the samples chapters, the query letter, the book proposal and the chapter outline. 

I do write often. but rather than sharing the work in the open forum, I would like to share it in private with someone. I have written a few non-fiction books earlier that are on the bestseller list. 

Besides someone who is into non-fiction, even someone who enjoys a good story would be apt for this. 

Would be happy to hear from you! As I told Mr. Mustard, for now I need someone only to read and polish two chapters. 

Love to all!

.


Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Great work finishing your first draft. Feel free to post excerpts in the Non-Fiction section (be sure to copywrite it to retain your rights) or Prose Writer's Workshop. I wouldn't post more than 1k word excerpts as editing and critiquing can be fairly labour intensive. If you write consistently, advice to one section can reveal tips that can be applied to the rest of you work.
> 
> Feel free to get chummy with our non-fiction writers. I'm sure there are folks who share interests and are looking for fellow writers of their craft to chat with.
> 
> Hope to see you around!


----------



## Plasticweld

The best way to accomplish this is by reading and critiquing other writers here on the forum.  The way establish a relationship and have someone willing to spend the time on your work, is by taking the first step and reviewing theirs.  Just about everyone here has something that is near and dear to their hearts that they are working on. There are lots of published writers here on the forum and lots of writers who really understand the craft.  Long before I asked someone to look at my stuff I would step up to the plate and look at as many other writers work as I could.  It is easy to find talent here, it is easy to become part of the family here. 

Welcome to the WF...Bob


----------



## bestseller

Thanks for the lovely advice Bob. That is what life is all about too - the more we give, the more we get. I will do that and give my best to help others write better. Reading has been my passion ever since I can remember. 

The world needs more people who think like you! 





Plasticweld said:


> The best way to accomplish this is by reading and critiquing other writers here on the forum.  The way establish a relationship and have someone willing to spend the time on your work, is by taking the first step and reviewing theirs.  Just about everyone here has something that is near and dear to their hearts that they are working on. There are lots of published writers here on the forum and lots of writers who really understand the craft.  Long before I asked someone to look at my stuff I would step up to the plate and look at as many other writers work as I could.  It is easy to find talent here, it is easy to become part of the family here.
> 
> Welcome to the WF...Bob


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome!


----------



## bestseller

Thanks so much Daniel! You guys are doing a great job of helping the world of writing and reading become better!


----------



## aj47

My $.02.

No.  I have my own ideas, why would I help you rewrite yours?


----------



## patskywriter

But don't you want to become a good writer? I think you'd be more proud of your book if you wrote it yourself.   … ?


----------



## LeeC

My reason for joining WF was to develop my writing skills. It never occurred to me to have my name on someone else's work. 

The WF community can be a very beneficial experience, in both receiving critiques on one's writing and reciprocally trying to help others improve their writing. Kind of a pride of accomplishment thing  

Best wishes.


----------



## ppsage

Is some of this posted here yet?


----------



## bestseller

Thanks a ton for all the lovely advice. I did write it myself, I wanted someone to polish it further. But of course I do agree, it is always better to improve ones skill. Yes Lee, I have noticed the community is a lovely place filled with very supportive people. Will surely share my ideas and love the warmth and love I am getting here.


----------



## qwertyman

*Need Someone To Polish and Re-Write What I Wrote*

*Need Someone To Polish and Re-Write that which I have written.*


Or maybe you require it to be translated? Anyone here from Poland?


----------



## bestseller

Well not translated at the moment - but would love to have my book translated in the future!


----------



## qwertyman

qwertyman said:


> *Need Someone To Polish and Re-Write What I Wrote*
> 
> *Need Someone To Polish and Re-Write that which I have written.*
> 
> 
> Or maybe you require it to be translated? Anyone here from Poland?





It's the risk you take when you capitalise the 'p' in polish (snigger) ever had Turkey for Christmas?


----------



## Caragula

@bestseller, you would need to complete the manuscript before submitting to an agent or publisher.


----------

